# 5 month old male has bladder problems!!!



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

My 5 month old Vizsla is not getting the hang of house training. He doesn't drink a lot of water but yet he pees almost every 15 minutes. I keep him on the leash inside and let him out at least every half hour if he is awake and he will always go. On a walk he will also squat and nothing will come out, I know that is common in older dogs that like to mark but he is not at that age yet. I bring him to work with me but it is starting to effect my working. A big problem also is him peeing in his crate, I let him out before I go to bed around 2am and will wake up to my alarm at 10 and if there isn't a yellow blank already I will hear him peeing. His crate has the barrier in it to make it smaller, it is the right size for him, that would not be the problem. I have tried moving faster on taking him out, and taking him out earlier. My friend who I work with, she suggested a UTI but it doesn't seem like he is in pain when peeing and there is no redness down there, my vet says he is just a puppy but I train puppies, I have never seen a 5 month old do this. Please Help, any advice would be great. I think I am going to go to a new vet. As I am typing he drank a little, I get up to take him out and he starts peeing and walking! It wasn't even 10 seconds that he stopped drinking.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I would def take him to a vet. Seems as if it's a little different problem from just basic housebreaking issues. Especially since he's peeing in his crate.

I don't think you're friend is off base by suggesting a UTI. Or maybe it's other issies. It wouldn't hurt for a second opinion.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I would definitely take him to the vet.

For what it's worth, my puppy would never pee if I was holding him. I used that method to get him from his crate to the door without him peeing. At first, if I did not pick him up, he would most definitely pee before I got him outside.

Your mileage may very, but you may have better luck if you pick him up and carry him out the door instead of letting him make his way there on his own.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

It is not the carrying problem. Yes I carry him out in the morning, but I am not going to carry him around the whole day just so he doesn't pee in the house. He pees randomly, and yes he will pee in my arms if I catch him mid stream as does pretty much any dog. Nash has a bigger problem then just house training, it seems like he doesn't know when he is going. I am researching vets and will take him to one tomorrow. Thanks for your inputs. I will see what it is.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

You need a good Vet and quick!


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We have made an appointment for Friday, hopefully this new vet can help us out.


----------



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

I dont know if this will help, but maybe help reassure you that your pup is okay if it is not a UTI. Our Jackson had the same issues, peed everywherem on the couch, on the bedm in his crate, everywhere! we though he must have a bladder problem so we took him in and he did not have a UTI. We tried to be very patient and really scold him when he peed in the house, we started putting him in his kennel with out any blankets (sad I know) but he didnt seems to pee when there was not a blanket in there... You also might be taking him out too much so he is not learning to hold it.... it took us MONTHS to break this habit, it seemed like a bahvioral problem for ours though. Eventually he learned to hold it and only go outside. praise him like crazy with treats and love when he goes to the door to be let outor when he pees outside. Good luck your puppy will be fine  patience is key


----------



## gubastank (Feb 9, 2010)

I Agree with Jackson V. Had the identical problem with Gibson. Went to the vet and had him checked. Nothing showed up. The problem eventually went away. But, that was my puppy. I am NOT advising you NOT to take him to the vet. You never know.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I suppopse if he wasn't house broken from day 1 and, he wasn't continually shown what is acceptable, and what isn't, then it could have gotten out of control. I guess the real question is - was he ever house broken? If not, then it's most likely a training issue as Jackson stated.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We got him about 3 weeks ago from a man who worked 12 hours and he would be stuck in his crate for that long and he would pee in his crate. When he came to us he stopped because we would let him out enough. He was good for about 2 weeks but recently started going in his crate again. We still let him out a lot. At 5 months they are understanding what the urge means. They are also supposed to be able to hold their bladder for 6 hours he can hold his for maybe 30 minutes if awake. I have been threw the puppy phase a lot and I have never seen this in a pup. Even rescues worse then his situation. He is going to the vet tomorrow to see how he is doing just incase its more then training.


----------

